# Challenge!



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

What does a fishing challenge have to do with being a tough guy....Or better yet..... locking a thread?

I would love to see a challenge. It might just do wonders to quell some of the BS being thrown around on here.

I would be more than happy to donate plaques.(6 max.)...to the winning team. I will even throw in 300 dollars for charity of the winners choice? I saved at least that much the last month since I gave up drinking.

P&S TEAM

PIRATES OF LYNNHAVEN TEAM

TKAA TEAM

A/C TEAM

NORTH CAROLINA TEAM

C'mon fella's lets see some real fishing! Ya'll can set the area and rules? Im good for the money and will glady put it up before hand.

I threw in the NC team because we have some great folks to the "south of the border".


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dude, go have a drink.

The A/C is four guys who are friends. 

We aren't PSYCO, BPOL or any other self-proclaimed splinter group that's destined to self-destruct.

And we don't need to prove ourselves.

So in the future, please leave us out of your non-sense threads, OK.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, go have a drink.
> 
> The A/C is four guys who are friends.
> 
> ...



I threw you guys in as a " olive branch".........take it any way you like.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

*NewsJeff-*"Let's see some drum, cobia and striper pics homey."


ha...u said homey lol...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sounds like cabin fever is in full effect....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Sounds like cabin fever is in full effect....


Absolutely! LOL

You guys should get a friendly fishing challenge though. JLannon sounded pretty sincere with his thoughts. Who knows might be fun.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

You can add any group you like.


Its still $300 to the winning team and 6 plaques.



Lets get it going.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

opcorn:

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I would try and resurrect Team Fat Guy in Kayak but our two charter members are on IR right now. Me with a bad upper back/shoulder and Shooter with a bad lower back.

As they say its [email protected] getting older...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*NewsJeff*

Hey News, 
Clear out you PM's. You say you live in Chix, so do I , I'd like to meet you for a beer.

Skunk


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Drums stripers and cobias are the only three fish in the WHOLE atlantic and man are them little buggers hard to catch soaking eight n bait that threre takes a whoooooooooole lot of skill


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Hey News,
> Clear out you PM's. You say you live in Chix, so do I , I'd like to meet you for a beer.
> 
> Skunk


Sorry, I moved.

If yer out in Sandbridge, let me know. The tideline ain't that far from the beach at high. 

It's an easy paddle on a calm day.

Best of all, there are still some stripers out there.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

LIke I said.....................any group is welcome to join in. Its gotta be (6 fisherman) I already have that many plaque blanks cut. 

I just talked to my company owner and he might be able to throw in another $200.

Lets get this thing going.

You guys can make the area and rules.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> LIke I said.....................any group is welcome to join in. Its gotta be (6 fisherman) I already have that many plaque blanks cut.
> 
> I just talked to my company owner and he might be able to throw in another $200.
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty awesome, you got a pretty cool company you work for, and owner.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

im down lets do it
aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuggggggggggg


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Get It Right*

Actually NewsJeff it's POL. POL will be more then happy to put together a 6 man team. We need to pick a date, area, and time. My one rule is: ANY kind of bait/lures can be used.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i think this fish-off may be a good thing - then maybe you guys will stop rankin on each other!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*go for it*

is it a shore bound thing or yakin too ......


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> is it a shore bound thing or yakin too ......



6 man team...................who cares how the bait hits the water.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

red_fish said:


> Drums stripers and cobias are the only three fish in the WHOLE atlantic and man are them little buggers hard to catch soaking eight n bait that threre takes a whoooooooooole lot of skill


This reminds me of when I was a kid. My brother and I use to jump the fence at the local power plant and fish the ditch. Man we pulled some monsters out of there. Shrimp, finger mullet, jigs, cut bait, I mean they hit everything you tossed at them. 
Now that I have kids in tow I've been forced to fish the piers and surf. It's still kinda fun to walk the beach, read the water, look for holes and structure, bars, birds feeding, figure out what bait is working. Then theres casting. Putting it over the bar, before the bar, in the hole or just even trying to reach the fish. I also get a kick out of chasing them pups and specks in the wash. Thats a little bit easer though. All you have to do is put the pug, lure, or jig right in front of them. One thing is for sure....there is no skill involved in surf fishing.
Any ways good luck with your challenge.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Sounds like cabin fever is in full effect....


Yep.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

John, Dude are you that bored??? You need to move down here so you can fish year round!



J_Lannon said:


> What does a fishing challenge have to do with being a tough guy....Or better yet..... locking a thread?
> 
> I would love to see a challenge. It might just do wonders to quell some of the BS being thrown around on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> I will even throw in 300 dollars for charity of the winners choice? I saved at least that much the last month since I gave up drinking.


LOL.

I saved enough to buy a house :beer:
but it took ten years 

Now I spend it on :fishing:


nw


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Im game for a tourney........ In good sportsmanship..S>S>C


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

The Crew said:


> John, Dude are you that bored??? You need to move down here so you can fish year round!


LOL......................I'll be down in the spring. They just sent my son in law on another deployment.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Cdog said:


> I would try and resurrect Team Fat Guy in Kayak but our two charter members are on IR right now. Me with a bad upper back/shoulder and Shooter with a bad lower back.
> 
> As they say its [email protected] getting older...


Cdog,

If you need a new member for Team Fat Guy in a Yak, I am game. I think I fit the bill except that my yak is a converted tandem beast and ya'll may be too embarassed to be seen with such a beast. But nonetheless I am a fat guy and I have a yak (ugly but floats and actually cuts water pretty well). Anyway, I have the Yak in storage at a condo by the Lesner Bridge and get down there when I can (nice weather usually every weekend, bad weather every other weekend). BTW, J-Lannon, I like the idea of a fish-off but it reminds me a bit of the dance off's from 70's sitcoms, or a jerk-......oh nevermind. It is a great idea. I just need a bigger team.  Oh and anything happening other than Rudee or Chix these days? I am dying to get out and give her a go, but will be spending the next few weekends gearing up my latest acquition but that will not be mentioned on this board for fear that I will be charged with being a cheater! 

Have a good one everyone!

Thom


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

tjmrpm04 said:


> Cdog,
> 
> If you need a new member for Team Fat Guy in a Yak, I am game. I think I fit the bill except that my yak is a converted tandem beast and ya'll may be too embarassed to be seen with such a beast. But nonetheless I am a fat guy and I have a yak (ugly but floats and actually cuts water pretty well). Anyway, I have the Yak in storage at a condo by the Lesner Bridge and get down there when I can (nice weather usually every weekend, bad weather every other weekend). BTW, J-Lannon, I like the idea of a fish-off but it reminds me a bit of the dance off's from 70's sitcoms, or a jerk-......oh nevermind. It is a great idea. I just need a bigger team.  Oh and anything happening other than Rudee or Chix these days? I am dying to get out and give her a go, but will be spending the next few weekends gearing up my latest acquition but that will not be mentioned on this board for fear that I will be charged with being a cheater!
> 
> ...


Theres good fishing here all year round. You just have to be a little more patient with the colder water and dress accordingly. There are resident "Puppies" and "stripers" and a few others that hang out in Rudee and Lesner. Trout.....although finicky can be had from about a dozen ez access areas as well. Some of us guys never hibernate. Galen and the boys have been at it non stop. PM me and i'll hook you up with the guys.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I guess the challenge thing was a bad idea. I dont need to see any further pizzing contests between affiliations.

Tight lines!


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

its a great idea, its the ego that is the problem.

ken c


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

About 10 years ago my jiu-jitsu team was invited over to another academy for some friendly matches. The premise was that it was supposed to improve the overall game of Tidewater being that Brazilian Jiu-jitsu was fairly new to the area. We went the the academy and rolled. Most of the matches were friendly until a call was disputed. Next thing you know, it was as close to an all out rumble that I have ever been. I don't think fishing would every have that effect unless Alcohol was thrown into the mix. Especially the Shark fishing tourneys I've seen on TV. 

I don't think any harm was meant by anyone in any post but people sometimes receive things in different ways. In BJJ and other Martial Arts, an invitation to a "challenge" almost always ends up negative if someone was called out. I think that is why TKAA stated that the competition should be kept in the open tourneys; where everyone can paddle. 

Just my two scents.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I reckon there should be more small tourneyments, but on the small side, not like major ones. If not that, we should come up with a repesentative team to send to other competitons on the east coast and further. The fishing club I was a member of in Engalnd had a night fishing beach tourneyment every other Tues. night(small,usually5-15 people) and a major freshwater outing/tournement once a month using a rented bus and stopping off at the pub on the way home:beer:. Rule breakers ALWAYS get found out.
:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

A tourney would be great... we could fish on neutral grounds and LITERALLY burn the spot w\ an out of control inferno of flames afterwards to avoid anyone from EVER being able to fish that spot or catch fish there again.  Just an idea...


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

kq6, you said it best. several people have come to me with that same complaint. to bad it has come to this.


----------



## Knot Right (Jan 28, 2008)

The whole concept of one club competing against another is ego based, whether you admit it or not. "My club can beat your club!"...or "Can your club get up 6 people". The response was simple. We all have egos, we fish and we fish from kayaks. We already have a forum for such competition. Nobody said they didn't want to play, just not by the the proposal.
Chad


----------



## Knot Right (Jan 28, 2008)

By the way, my phone number is 348-2232. If any of you really want to get something productive done, then give me a call and stop stirring the pot on message boards. Galen, you have my number and you should have 3 voice mails from me, stop making assumptions and call me so we can talk man to man.
Chad


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

*Why is everyone so uptight?*

Maybe there is something I am missing but why is it that everyone seems so uptight. As someone who has yet to paddle with any group here I have allways thought of the different groups as little clubs that are organized based on physical location. I read John's (J-Lannon, your name is John right?) post here and never once thought that he was trying to get each group together in an effort to see who's is bigger. What I read was a guy who is sick of the bulls**t on here and wanted to get everyone together from each group in an effort to have some overall group unity. The Challenge idea (based on how I read it) was just a means to get everyone together. I mean he mentioned a Plaque (no offence to anyone but really what does a Plaque mean to anyone here unless it is from a big tourney or for a Citation?) and a donation to Chariety. Holy chit people, Chariety. This guy is trying to organize something that could benefit a good cause and people are b*tching about it. I mean I would gladly take part in a "fish-off" if it meant that money would be donated to a good cause. I dont believe that donating to chariety should be looked upon as "ego based". How could you fairly distribute money to a chariety in this situation without some small form of competition. Would you get a big turn out if John would have said, "Listen here is what we need. We need all the groups to come together and fish all at the same time and place and because of that I will give $300 to chariety X". I dont think that would have the draw because if he picked the charity then it would only draw people interested in that charity. Or if he said "Listen, here is what we need. We need all the groups to come together and I will donate $300 split evenly between each teams charity." Anyway, I am just amazed how a simple suggestion turns people off so much. Maybe I should have waited until I had more coffee flowing in my blood before replying and maybe I am missreading a lot of this thread but I just think that it was a sound suggestion in an effort to get people to get along more that was again turned into something more than it should ahve been. 

With that said, I would gladly paddle with any of you that have no other agenda than to spread the fun of fishing and paddling. I may be a horrible angler with a yak as ugly as my grandma's backside, but I love fishing and paddling. One of these days I will save up (read: convince my wife to let me spend) the money for a beautiful angling yak setup, but for now I will be happy with my Abu and Pinnacle rod's/reel's and my bastardized Dagger Blackwater to get me out and into whatever fish decide to be dumb enough to jump on my hook. 

If you feel like flaming me for voicing my opinions feel free but dont get mad when I ignore the flame. I would just like to see a bunch of people who love fishing and floating as much as I do get along with eachother without thinking that the other person has some evil motive. 

Thanks for listening to me (or ignoring me whichever the case may be).

Thom

_This message is not endorced by any of the Virginia, Maryland, or North Caroilina kayaking organizations. The view expressed in this posting are those of the author alone. No fish were harmed in the writing of this because the author has been skunked on the last 5 or so outings and may be a little biter because of it._


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

*tjmrpm04 its not that simple!*

One thing you can bet on is that all the people involved in this crap love to fish and love to kayak. There is some animosity that has developed because of spot burning and break away clubs, etc. I have to admit that I have been involved in the b#######. I'm over it. Everyone have fun and I'll say 'wuzup' to anyone I see on the water, tkaa, a/c, pirate, whatever. I'm all tkaa. I was one of the founding members. We are a top notch group of anglers. Other groups who fly a different flag, please be safe and it wouldn't hurt to protect some of the best fishing spots. I won't flame you if you burn a spot but you might want to consider that you might be burning your own spot. If you see one of my reports on the tkaa members forum, please try to keep it on the DL. Like I said, I won't be pissed if you do tell. I can always just keep it to myself if it's that special. I also like to share a good bite or spot but I prefer to keep it within the kayak fishing circle.

Have fun and see you on the water.


----------

